# el sopar de pa i porta



## yserien

?Como sería la traducción al español de la frase en valenciano "el sopar de pa i porta" ? Gracias.


----------



## inFusion

Si el "sopar de pa i porta" es una tradición propia de tierras valencianas, quizá no tenga traducción. Qué es exactamente?


----------



## yserien

Nos consultan en el foro español francés que como se traduce en español, en francés es souper canadien, término souper = cena ya envejecido por dîner.
(Aprovecho para pedir disculpas por haber mal utilizado el foro,error de principiante)
Nota : yo he sugerido pan y puerta, parece ser que se reunen varías personas en una casa y cada una aporta algo ,pan y despues de cenar se van,puerta.


----------



## Samaruc

Un "sopar de pa i porta" es cuando un grupo de gente se reúne a cenar y cada uno de ellos se trae su propia cena. 

En este vínculo se habla sobre la expresión, en la que parece ser que hay un juego de palabras con el nombre de la localidad de Paiporta (en la comarca de l'Horta Sud, muy cerca de València), ya que, en catalán, el nombre de la localidad y las expresiones "pan y trae" (y también "pan y puerta") suenan igual. 

La traducción literal al castellano no me acaba de convencer, ni "cena de pan y puerta" ni "cena de pan y trae"... Sí que me suena haber oído en castellano la expresión "cena de sobaquillo", supongo que asumiendo que el bocadillo se lleva debajo del sobaco y que, medidas higiénicas y de buen gusto al margen , creo que sí que va en el mismo sentido que "sopar de pa i porta". Otra cosa, que ya no sé, es si esta expresión castellana tiene un uso más o menos generalizado.

Salut!


----------



## jmx

Samaruc said:


> ... ya que, en catalán, el nombre de la localidad y las expresiones "pan y trae" (y también "pan y puerta") suenan igual.


Y no sería "pa hi porta" más bien que "pa i porta" ?


----------



## yserien

Gracias Samaruc, voy a poner un enlace a la interesada, saludos.


----------



## Samaruc

jmartins said:


> Y no sería "pa hi porta" más bien que "pa i porta" ?



Sí... Desde luego "sopar de pa hi porta" es una frase perfectamente correcta, suena igual y acaba de rizar el rizo ("cena de pan allí lleva").

Lo que pasa es que si la expresión tiene su origen en l'Horta (que supongo que sí, porque Paiporta es una localidad pequeña y me temo que será poco conocida fuera de la comarca) habría que tener en cuenta que allí se habla el dialecto apitxat que, entre otras características, hace un uso muy limitado del pronombre "hi" en la lengua coloquial, con lo que, si consideramos que la expresión es coloquial (y lo es), supongo que la "i" se interpreta más como conjunción que como pronombre (hi).

Pero vete a saber cuál será la interpretación correcta... Vaya, que la expresión da de sí, permite muchas interpretaciones...


----------



## Samaruc

yserien said:


> Gracias Samaruc, voy a poner un enlace a la interesada, saludos.



De nada, encantado de colaborar.


----------



## chics

Nosotros le llamamos informalmente _cena_ (o el tipo de comida que sea)_ "de traje"_ (yo traje una tortilla, yo traje un pastel,...).

Yserien, la traducción literal de "porta" no sería puerta sinó "lleva", de "llevar". No sería una traducción ni utilizada ni apropiada entonces _de pan y puerta_.


----------



## Elessar

Samaruc said:


> Sí... Desde luego "sopar de pa hi porta" es una frase perfectamente correcta, suena igual y acaba de rizar el rizo ("cena de pan allí lleva").
> 
> Lo que pasa es que si la expresión tiene su origen en l'Horta (que supongo que sí, porque Paiporta es una localidad pequeña y me temo que será poco conocida fuera de la comarca) habría que tener en cuenta que allí se habla el dialecto apitxat que, entre otras características, hace un uso muy limitado del pronombre "hi" en la lengua coloquial, con lo que, si consideramos que la expresión es coloquial (y lo es), supongo que la "i" se interpreta más como conjunción que como pronombre (hi).
> 
> Pero vete a saber cuál será la interpretación correcta... Vaya, que la expresión da de sí, permite muchas interpretaciones...



Home, Samaruc, em permetràs que matise un poc això. Paiporta té uns 24.000 habitants, és un dels municipis de l'Horta més importants i trobe que és bastant conegut també fora de la comarca. Però vaja, açò ja no són qüestions lingüístiques...

Respecte de l'ús limitat del pronom _hi_ en la llengua oral, o col·loquial, és un fenomen general en *tot el valencià*,  no només del subdialecte apitxat. Bàsicament s'utilitza en la forma impersonal del verb _haver-hi_ (_hi ha_) i en algun altre ús escadusser com en la frase _Veure-s'hi _(_No m'hi veig_, _no s'hi veu_, etc).

Quant al tema de l'apunt, trobe que *cena de sobaquillo *és el millor equivalent castellà. Que per cert, gràcies per l'expressió, no la coneixia.

Salut!


----------



## sacaries

sopar de pa i porta ( con i ) es cena de sobaquillo, porque llevaban la comida debajo del brazo, en el sobaco


----------

